# Strength vs Size and Optimal Frequency Training



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Strength gains are ultra important for the bodybuilder simply due to the fact that more strength equates to more tension you can direct to your muscles. For continuous gains in hypertrophy you need to be applying greater and greater amounts of tension to your musculature. If you fail to make strength gains over time you’ll [...]

*Read More...*


----------

